# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Lichen planus door reuma

## marianne56

hallo allemaal
ik ben marianne van kooten en ik heb ra reumatoide arthrites
ik gebruikt de spuiten humira nu twee jaar 
ik heb zinds 2 maanden huiduitslag ik heb een biopsy laten doen 
en toen kwam de dokter erachter dat ik lichen planus heb het zit over mijn hele lichaam gelukkig niet op mijn gezicht
het doet ook pijn 
ik zou graag willen weten og er iemand is die ook deze recatie heeft 
ik krijg nu lichttherapie 
ik wil ook weten wat ik kan doen kan ik nog in de zon

----------


## Agnes574

Heb je iets aan volgend artikel??
Klik op de link!
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=11675

----------

